
Will Deno eventually replace Node? - oczek
https://blog.graphqleditor.com/deno-node-successor/
======
http-teapot
Another thread on a similar subject:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23236841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23236841)

